# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KU990 Viewty đẹp như một khung ảnh số

## damtuyen232

KU990 Viewty là một chiếc điện thoại có màn hình cảm ứng 3 inches, hiển thị 256k màu đẹp và rực rỡ.


---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Chú dế này sở hữu màn hình cảm ứng LCD 3 inch có độ phân giải hình ảnh 240 x 400 pixel, cổng kết nối TV-out. LG Viewty có thể đóng vai trò của một chiếc máy ảnh số cầm tay với cảm biến tích hợp lên tới 5 megapixel cùng các tính năng hỗ trợ chụp ảnh như khả năng ổn định hình ảnh, tự điều chỉnh tiêu cự, chất lượng hình chụp đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 800 cho cả chế độ chụp hình trong nhà hay buổi tối, đèn flash Xenon chụp đêm, quay camera tới 120 hình trên giây. Ngoài ra khả năng tải hình ảnh và dữ liệu từ những trang web hoặc trang chia sẻ Youtube với tốc độ cao…


LG Viewty có khả năng chơi nhạc khá ổn với các định dạng file thông thường, hỗ trợ kết nối mạng tốc độ nhanh HSDPA 3.6 Mbps, EDGE, kết nối Bluetooth 1.2 và tính năng in ảnh trực tiếp qua cáp kết nối mà không cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy tính mang tên PictBridge thường được người ta tích hợp cho những máy ảnh số dòng ngắm là chụp.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
màu đen của em này cũng được đấy


---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Tính năng.
• Loa thoại rảnh tay tích hợp (Built-in handsfree)
• Nghe nhạc
• Cài đặt hình nền, nhạc chuông
• Ghi âm
• Lịch nhắc việc
• Máy tính cá nhân
• Từ điển T9
• Chụp ảnh hỗ trợ đèn Flash
• Báo thức
• Đồng hồ
• MP4
• Công nghệ 3G
phần mềm
• xHTML
• Java MIDP 2.0
• Chơi nhạc MP3/AAC...
• Games
• WAP 2.0

----------


## evashopping

"tính năng in ảnh trực tiếp qua cáp kết nối mà không cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy tính mang tên PictBridge thường được người ta tích hợp cho những máy ảnh số dòng ngắm là chụp." --> hình như mấy dòng gần đây LG cũng sử dụng tính năng này. ví dụ như KC910 hay GC900 chẳng hạn

----------


## Lucian

KU990 chụp ảnh thì đẹp miễn chê, nếu muốn mua điện thoại với tính năng chụp ảnh tốt thì con này hoặc KC910 là lựa chọn đúng đắn nhất. nhưng để nghe nhạc thì ko ổn lắm, vì loa ngoài của con này hơi nhỏ!

----------


## lovegoogle

mua em này là để chụp ảnh mà bạn, miễn là tính năng chụp ảnh ngon là được rồi. chứ nghe nhạc thì mua thêm em khác dùng thích hơn

----------


## Hongthanhauto

nghe nói em này không còn bán ở việt nam nữa, hic chán thế nhỉ?

----------


## hoanganha1q2

hàng chính hãng thì không còn nhưng hàng xách tay vẫn còn bán ở việt nam đó bạn, nhưng giá cả thì cao và cũng không được bảo đảm cho lắm

----------


## anhdgc

không biết em này có màu trắng không nhỉ? dùng điện thoại chụp ảnh mà màu trắng có vẻ đẳng cấp hơn nhiều

----------

